
Facebook is using billions of Instagram images to train AI algo - Raj7k
https://preadr.com/l/5aed98bb0ae09a66ce711fdf
======
jharash
That can become game changer for Facebook if they implement it for content
moderation and maybe fake news which is a biggest issue in current time.

